# Is Peanut Butter a good Deer Attractant?



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

Neve heard of it but anything is worth a shot :darkbeer: Unless that falls under baiting than i can't do that


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

*in some areas...*

that would be considered illegal bait...in some areas. I seen it take a couple of weeks for them to get used to it , and then they would tear it up. But you need one of those poles they sale to mount it on , or you could end up feeding the rodent population as well.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

Want to get some game pics w/ it, not hunt over it (illegal here in Indiana).


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Hoosier said:


> Or is this a myth?


Hello ] no myth
Just need to start real early useing Peanutbutter.And keep it low enough so the younger deer can reach it.
When you start. You better have a Sams store near you.

A few years back here in south eastern part of Ohio. A 26 point nontipical was taken by bow and with the use of peanutbutter.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

PB must be an attractant judging by it's popularity in deer licks and liquids offered today. Buck Jam and several other products seem to always be offered in PB and Apple flavors. I would make sure to check state regs to see if it's lawful to use.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Here ya go: :wink: 

http://www.wildgameinnovations.com/products/peanut-bucker.html


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hoosier said:


> Or is this a myth?


Hoosier,
It's not a myth. I've used it and it works. However, vanilla extract works better. I define "better" in that it consistantly attracts deer and not other critters. 

Vanilla extract is a curiousity scent that works with the least amount of legal hassles too. A few drops on a couple of cotton balls stuffed inside a 35mm film canister doesn't consitute as a food.

If you choose to use vanilla extract, purchase the cheap stuff. :nod: *DO NOT* use something that says "real vanilla" on the bottle, as it will have a medical smell to it and not a vanilla smell. The "real vanilla" stuff is for cooking, not deer.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

I tried it here where I live and the deer wouldnt touch it, it sat out for a month.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is a simple way to try it. Take the lid off the jar and screw or nail it from the inside to a pole or tree. Screw the jar back on, cut out the bottom of the jar. Instant PB dispenser. If the deer don't like it, any bear for a country mile will certainly use it.


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Yes it is but it also attracts every raccoon and squirrel within smelling distance.


----------



## NateBonebusta (Jul 17, 2006)

I've used the Peanut Bucker, and just regular old store brand. Works really great. Just hung a bucket out yesterday. Foxes really like to come to it too. Great attractant if it's legal.


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know about deer, but Griz loves it:wink:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*What about Peanut Oil as an attactant scent not bait.*

Could I use peanut oil as an attactant scent?
Using a spray bottle to mist the scent around?


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

DBL LUNG said:


> I don't know about deer, but Griz loves it:wink:


That's why they call them "Man's best friend"... You can't get your other friends to lick peanut butter off of you... :mg: :wink:


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like you've "been there, done that" :zip:


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

DBL LUNG said:


> Sounds like you've "been there, done that" :zip:


Nope, not me. But there is this girl I work with... :zip: 

(BTW, the PB thing is a quote from Larry the cable guy)


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

I knew it would only be minutes til those remarks were made.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

yes it works but mostly for camera pics at night.


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

RHINO said:


> Nope, not me. But there is this girl I work with... :zip:
> 
> (BTW, the PB thing is a quote from Larry the cable guy)



Hee hee. I haven't seen that show forever!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*Peanut oil*

I will ask again.. i got derailed by the dog.
Can you use peanut oil as a scent attactant?


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

CityBoy2 said:


> I will ask again.. i got derailed by the dog.
> Can you use peanut oil as a scent attactant?


It may work, but there are many other scents (like vanilla) that would work much better. 

Peanuts aren't really a natural food for deer (not around here anyway) but I think the sweet smell of peanut butter is what may bring them in.

Now if you're looking for bears... some used peanut oil from a turkey fryer would be just the ticket.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*Vanilla it is then.*



RHINO said:


> It may work, but there are many other scents (like vanilla) that would work much better.
> 
> Peanuts aren't really a natural food for deer (not around here anyway) but I think the sweet smell of peanut butter is what may bring them in.
> 
> Now if you're looking for bears... some used peanut oil from a turkey fryer would be just the ticket.


Thanks I will try the Vanilla.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

SHANE(WA) said:


> I tried it here where I live and the deer wouldnt touch it, it sat out for a month.


That's cause you didn't use crunchy!


----------



## bowhunt_15 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeh I use peanut butter and the deer love it but sometimes I cant keep the ***** out of it cause once they find they will eat it all up cause they love it too.


----------



## rob p (Jun 20, 2006)

*Yes*

If baiting is legal where you live, or if you're just feeding the deer for fun, go to the local discount superstore and buy a 5 pound can of generic peanut butter. Get a post hole digger, and bury it level with the ground and observe the deer proceed to lick every last peanut butter atom from the can. If you don't bury it, or secure it in some way, they'll carry it off and you will miss the show.


----------



## bear45 (May 23, 2006)

Everytime I have screwed the lid to the tree and then cut the bottom out of the jar, the squirrels and racoons tear it off of the tree. Always would find the jar about 50 yards away from the tree.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Crunchy peanut butter smeared into the bark of a tree about 3 feet off the ground is a good bait in the deep south. Put it off the ground to keep the hogs away from it.

Besides being illigal, why waste your time when you could set up 20 yards downwind of a mature Live Oak tree, wild grape bush, or persimmon tree.


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

Put that on a deers head and his tongue would like his brains out trying to get to it.:cocktail:


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

*I have seen peanuts outdraw corn.*



RHINO said:


> It may work, but there are many other scents (like vanilla) that would work much better.
> 
> Peanuts aren't really a natural food for deer (not around here anyway) but I think the sweet smell of peanut butter is what may bring them in.
> 
> Now if you're looking for bears... some used peanut oil from a turkey fryer would be just the ticket.


The planted peanuts and corn on seperate side of the swamp where I hunt. Hands down the peanut field had deer and bear in it. More than the corn field. In georgis hunter that hunted around the peanut farms in south GA said the have seen deer walk past corn for peanuts.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Will share this just once.It might ketch on.Use PB with jelly stripes.
Gave to me by my 87 year young aunt.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

hambini said:


> I have seen peanuts outdraw corn. The planted peanuts and corn on seperate side of the swamp where I hunt. Hands down the peanut field had deer and bear in it. More than the corn field. In georgis hunter that hunted around the peanut farms in south GA said the have seen deer walk past corn for peanuts.


I did say "around here" :wink: No peanut fields in Wisconsin. But I know they will eat them. I don't think the smell peanut oil alone is going to bring'em in though.

Now, I do know a few people that have done the "smear it on the bark" trick with some success. One old logger told me that Skippy Crunchy is the best.

I've never been much of a baiter when it comes to whitetails. I like to figure them out and beat them at their own game.


----------



## logique (Oct 19, 2013)

It's funny, you see spy cam pics of deer eating : apples, corn, weats etc etc...but never peanut butter, I'll send them later, the pics are corrupt bla bla bla but we never see them. to me that' s a myth. knowing the animal and understanding it and knowing the area where you hunt and having confidence on your knowings is the best thing to do. There's no other mirical recepies for someone to have success on colecting nice deers year after year.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

A guy that's hunt the same land as me nailed peanut butter lids to trees and puts peanut butter all in them. But he also hangs bannana peels on trees so who knows he may be a monkey?


----------



## Mississippi66 (Oct 1, 2006)

The better question might be,What doesn't like Peanut Butter?


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

Better question is.....how did this 7 year old thread come back to life? lol.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hittingguru said:


> Here is a simple way to try it. Take the lid off the jar and screw or nail it from the inside to a pole or tree. Screw the jar back on, cut out the bottom of the jar. Instant PB dispenser. If the deer don't like it, any bear for a country mile will certainly use it.


That's the way i do it.
Deer love it.


----------



## 1Lee (Aug 8, 2012)

peanut butter rice brand works great in Arkansas


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Bigbuckdan said:


> Better question is.....how did this 7 year old thread come back to life? lol.


I was thinking the same thing! And it is his first post! Maybe he works for Peter Pan?


----------

